# Γλωσσάρι νεανικής αργκό



## Theseus (Apr 16, 2012)

Many months ago I asked a question on ProZ about an English school slang expression and a Mrs Eleni Kravariti submitted an answer which indicated that she was very familiar with Greek school slang since it was part of her everyday life. Since then we have corresponded and indeed exchanged the odd message on facebook. I even asked her to give me a glossary of the commonest expressions used in the Grek playground and classroom. Mrs Kravariti has managed to get her students to compile such a glossary and it has taken many weeks of hard work on her and her students' part to put together the finished product. Both she and they have given me permission to use it in a wider market place. I owe a debt of gratitude to her and to them for their efforts and interest 
I thought it would be a suitable gift to the Lexilogia.gr forum as a fourth birthday gift. This site has given me so much expertise and I sometimes have felt that my own contributions to colleagues have been minimal. .. 

PS She has omitted to mention two of her gems which I have in my notes:-
i) Well, um, I kind of fell over and sort of landed badly on my ankle, which, er, was what, basically...
Ε, έπαιξε φάση/σκηνικό [κόψε φάση /σκηνικό] τύπου σκόνταψα και έσκασα (ολόκληρος/μεγαλειωδώς) πάνω...ε και βασικά έτσι...
ii) The following was actually heard from a schoolgirl and she rendered it into equally meaningless cliché-ridden Greek:-
"It was like, amazing, I mean they were just, like, so gorgeous, and like, I dunno, everyone was like, just really excited, and like, screaming and yelling..."
..και ήτανε λέμε όλοι τρελαμένοι μιλάμε, σου λέω είχανε λέμε φύγει τελείως....

Nickel will add the attachment she gave me since I confess I do not know how to! He has also spent a lot of time revising the finished document which I submitted to him and has made a lot of changes and corrections. Very many thanks to him as usual for his unremitting and patient help.:up::clap:


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Σύνταξη:
ΦΩΤΕΙΝΗ ΚΥΖΙΩΡΟΥ
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΣΙΩΤΑΣ
ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΤΡΙΜΜΗ
ΣΠΥΡΙΔΟΥΛΑ ΤΣΙΟΥΓΚΟΥ




*ακαφελόγιστο* (ουσιαστικό) = έλλειψη διαύγειας πνευματικής συγκέντρωσης το πρωί πριν την κατανάλωσης του πρωινού καφέ, _π.χ._ Μην τον παρεξηγείς το Γιώργο που δεν σε χαιρέτησε πρωί πρωί, έχει το ακεφαλόγιστο. Ούτε ένα καφεδάκι δεν έχει πιει ακόμα και δεν βλέπει μπροστά του.
*άκυρος *= άσχετος, ακατάλληλος, _π.χ._ Η Νικολέτα συνέχεια λέει άκυρα. Χτες εγώ της έλεγα για την μάνα μου και αυτή μου έλεγε για το σκύλο της.
*αλοιφή* έγινα αλοιφή = μέθυσα (συνώνυμες εκφράσεις: έγινα λιώμα/κουρούμπελο κ.τ.λ,) _π.χ._ Άστα, χτες το βράδυ τα πίναμε με την παρέα και έγινα αλοιφή. Δεν έβρισκα το δρόμο να γυρίσω σπίτι.*
[*]ανπαίκταμπλ *(επίθετο) = άπαιχτος, ασυναγώνιστος, φοβερός, καταπληκτικός (η λέξη έχει την ελληνική ρίζα άπαιχτος η οποία όμως αποδίδεται με ξενικά προσφύματα, το στερητικό πρόθυμα αν- και το επίθεμα –αμπλ [-able = αυτός που μπορεί να...]), _π.χ._ Καλά ρε μεγάλε, πώς κατάφερες να λύσεις αυτή την άσκηση; Είσαι ανπαίκταμπλ!!!
*άντε γεια *= δεν είναι καλά, δεν επικοινωνεί, είναι στον κόσμο του, _π.χ._ Καλά, αυτός είναι άντε γεια! Του μιλάς και δεν σου απαντάει!
*άραξε στην πέτσα σου *= χαλάρωσε, _π.χ._ Η Μαρία πρέπει να αράξει στην πέτσα της. Με το παραμικρό νευριάζει!
*αργάμιση *= σε απροσδιόριστη ώρα αλλά αρκετά αργά, _π.χ._ —Πάμε μια βόλτα αργάμιση; —Δηλαδή; —Μετά τις δώδεκα. —Αααα! ΟΚ.
*αστέρι *= τέλειος (συνώνυμες εκφράσεις: μπόμπα, ψώνιο, ζόρικο), _π.χ._ Είναι και πολύ μπόμπα η τύπισσα! Είναι καταπληκτική!
*αφασία *= 1. είναι αδιάφορος, 2. μάγκας, έξυπνος, με χιούμορ, _π.χ._ Αυτός ο τύπος είναι πολύ αφασία. Όλοι θέλουν να τον κάνουν παρέα!
*αφήνω κάγκελο *= αφήνω άφωνο, _π.χ._ Αυτό που μου είπε η Ελένη με άφησε κάγκελο. Δεν το πίστευα!


*βαράω ενέσεις *= βαριέμαι, _π.χ._ Εγώ βαράω ενέσεις γιατί πρέπει να καθαρίσω το σπίτι.
*βλήμα *= χαζό, _π.χ._ Η Κωνσταντίνα και η Λουανίτα είναι βλήματα.


*γαμάτος *= τέλειος, _π.χ._ Αυτό το τζιν είναι και πολύ γαμάτο! Τέλειο!
*γατόνι *= πονηρός, _π.χ._ Αυτός τα πιάνει όλα στον αέρα, είναι και πολύ γατόνι.
*γίνομαι μπίλιες *= τσακώνομαι άσχημα, _π.χ._ Εχτές, όπως βγήκα από το σπίτι, είδα δυο που τσακώνονταν και είχαν γίνει μπίλιες.
*γίνομαι ρόμπα *= γίνομαι ρεζίλι, _π.χ._ Έγινε ρόμπα, επειδή του κατέβασαν το παντελόνι.
*γκικ *[geek] = φυτό, καλός μαθητής αλλά ιδιόρρυθμος, ακοινώνητος, _π.χ._ Πώς μπορείς να κάνεις παρέα με άτομα που είναι γκικ.
*γκραφιτάς *= αυτός που κάνει γκράφιτι, _π.χ._ Θέλω να γίνω γραφιτάς! Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα γκράφιτι!


*δε λέει *= δεν είναι καλό, _π.χ._ Το γλυκό αυτό δε λέει! Είναι χάλια! Δεν τρώγεται!
*δεν μασάω *= δεν το πιστεύω, _π.χ._ Αυτά που λένε δεν τα μασάω.
*δεν παίζεται/είναι άπαιχτο *= το καλύτερο, ασυναγώνιστο, _π.χ._ Αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν παίζεται! Είναι άπαιχτος!
*δεν την παλεύει / δεν παλεύεται *= δεν μπορώ, αντιμετωπίζω μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, _π.χ._ Δεν την παλεύω άλλο! Θα φύγω!
*δεν της το ‘χα *= δεν την είχα ικανή για κάτι, _π.χ._ Έκανε αυτό που σου είπε! Έλα ρε, δεν της το ‘χα!
*δεν τρέχει τσάι *= δεν τρέχει κάτι, δηλαδή δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα, _π.χ._ Δεν τρέχει τσάι ανάμεσα σε εμένα και τη Μαρία!
*δεν υπάρχει *= απίστευτο, υπέροχο, καταπληκτικό (έκφραση θαυμασμού), _π.χ._ Αυτό το αμάξι δεν υπάρχει!


*έγραψε *= θα μείνει στην ιστορία, _π.χ._ Αυτό που είπε ο Γιώργος έγραψε!
*είναι για πολλές σφαλιάρες *= πρέπει να ξυπνήσει, είναι ανόητος, _π.χ._ Ο Παναγιώτης είναι για πολλές σφαλιάρες!
*είσαι για φορμάτ (format) *= τα έχεις χάσει, έχεις μπλοκάρει, _π.χ._ Κάποια παιδιά είναι για format! Δεν πάνε καθόλου καλά!
*είχα μπούκα / δεν είχα μπούκα *= ήμουν / δεν ήμουν θυμωμένος, _π.χ._ Χτες είχα μπούκα! Είχα νευριάσει πολύ!
*έλεος *= λέξη που δηλώνει μεγάλη απογοήτευση, απελπισία, _π.χ._ Έλεος, αυτός ο Γιάννης είναι ανυπόφορος!
*έμεινα αλάλου *= σοκαρίστηκα, _π.χ._ Έμεινα αλάλου με αυτά που μόλις άκουσα!
*έμεινα παγωτό *= έμεινα άφωνος, _π.χ._ Έμεινα παγωτό με αυτό που είπες!
*επικό *= τρομερό (έκφραση θαυμασμού), _π.χ._ Πολύ επικό αυτό το αμάξι!
*έφαγα πατάτα *= κόλλησα, _π.χ._ Έφαγα πατάτα χτες στο διαγώνισμα Φυσικής!
*έφαγα σκάλωμα *= έχασα τα λόγια μου, _π.χ._ Όταν με ρώτησε ο Γιώργος κάτι χτες, έφαγα σκάλωμα!
*έφαγα χι / έριξα χι *= με απόρριψαν, απορρίφθηκα, _π.χ._ Έφαγα χι από τον Μιχάλη! Μου το είπε ξεκάθαρα, δε με θέλει!


*ζάκι* = πρεζάκι (αποκοπή συλλαβής, με επιρροή από το τζάνκι), _π.χ._ Άσε, τον είδα με την σύριγγα στο χέρι! Είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι ζάκι.
*ζούδι *= ζώο, άχρηστος, _π.χ._ Είσαι και πολύ ζούδι, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα!
*ζώγγολο *= ανόητος (από το ζώο + μόγγολο), _π.χ._ Μου τη σπάει, γιατί είναι πολύ ζώγγολο και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

*και γαμώ *= είναι τέλειο (έκφραση θαυμασμού), _π.χ._ Το τραγούδι που μου έστειλες είναι και γαμώ τα τραγούδια. Τέλειο!
*και καλά *= δήθεν, _π.χ._ Μου είπε –και καλά– ότι δεν με σκέφτεται!
*και πολύ *= μεγάλος, σπουδαίος, _π.χ._ Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι και πολύ γόης! Ο καλύτερος!
*καις κάρβουνο *= είσαι αργός στην σκέψη, δεν είσαι εύστροφος, _π.χ._ Ρε Αναστασία, καις κάρβουνο όταν προσπαθείς να λύσεις μαθηματικά!
*καληνυχτάκιας *= βαρετός, που ενώ οι άλλοι διασκεδάζουν ξενυχτώντας αυτός πάει για ύπνο, _π.χ._ Είχαμε βγει χτες με την παρέα και ο καληνυχτάκιας δεν ήρθε πάλι!
*καμία σχέση *= τίποτα από αυτό, το εντελώς αντίθετο, _π.χ._ Δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό που μου είπε με αυτό που είπα εγώ.
*κάνε μόκο *= σταμάτα να μιλάς, κάνε ησυχία, _π.χ._ Ρε Ιφιγένεια, μπορείς να κάνεις μόκο γιατί διαβάζω για το διαγώνισμα;
*καρφώνομαι *= κοιτάζω κάπου έντονα και επίμονα, _π.χ._ Βρε Χριστίνα, καρφώνεσαι τόσο πολύ που έχει καταλάβει όλο το σχολείο ποιος σου αρέσει!
*καστανάς *= ο ασήμαντος, _π.χ._ Αυτός είναι καστανάς! Κανείς δεν του δίνει σημασία!
*κλασικά *= όπως πάντα, _π.χ._ Κλασικά! Κάνει τα ίδια πράγματα κάθε μέρα!
*κόβω κίνηση *= παρατηρώ, _π.χ._ Κάθε μέρα κόβω κίνηση τι γίνεται στο προαύλιο!
*κόβω λάσπη *= φεύγω, απομακρύνομαι από κάτι ή κάποιον, _π.χ._ Φίλε, κόβω λάσπη από εδώ. Δεν αντέχω άλλο!
*κόλαρέ με *= τηλεφώνησέ μου (από το αγγλικό call), _π.χ._ Μόλις πας σπίτι, κόλαρέ με! Μην το ξεχάσεις!
*κουλάρισε /κούλαρε *= ηρέμησε (από το αγγλικό cool it), _π.χ._ Κουλάρισε λίγο. Από το πρωί είσαι στην τσίτα!
*κουφαίνω *= αφήνω κάποιον άφωνο, _π.χ._ Μόλις τους είδα μαζί, κουφάθηκα!
*κρανιώνομαι *= νευριάζω, εκνευρίζομαι (από το «τα παίρνω στο κρανίο»), _π.χ._ Μου την είπε ο πατέρας μου και κρανιώθηκα!
*κρέας *= τα λέει χύμα και τσουβαλάτα, _π.χ._ Μερικοί τα λένε πολύ κρέας που δεν ξέρεις τι να κάνεις!
*κρεβατάκιας *= τεμπέλης, που είναι συνέχεια ξαπλωμένος στο κρεβάτι, _π.χ._ Ο αδερφός μου είναι πολύ κρεβατάκιας! Δεν αποχωρίζεται το κρεβάτι του ποτέ!


*λαπάς *= που τον κάνουν οι άλλοι ό,τι θέλουν, _π.χ._ Ο Γιώργος είναι πολύ λαπάς! Όλοι τον έχουν για παιχνίδι!
*λεβελιάζω *= ανεβαίνω επίπεδο σε ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι με γρήγορους ρυθμούς, _π.χ._ Η Μαρία λεβελιάζει σε χρόνο dt. Είναι άσος στο play-station.
*λίρο* = τάλιρο (αποκοπή συλλαβής), _π.χ._ Πατέρα, πέσε κανένα λίρο να πάω σινεμά με τα παιδιά.
*λοστρέ *= τρελός (αναστροφή συλλαβών), _π.χ._ Είναι και πολύ λοστρέ αυτός! Πάμε να φύγουμε, πριν κάνει καμιά βλακεία!
*λούζομαι *= αράζω χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα, _π.χ._ Μόλις πάω σπίτι λούζομαι γιατί βαριέμαι!


*μας την πέσανε *= μας επιτέθηκαν, _π.χ._ Μας την πέσανε οι μπάτσοι και γίναμε καπνός!
*ματσό *< ματσωμένος = (αποκοπή συλλαβών) πλούσιος, _π.χ._ Από ό,τι βλέπω εδώ κυκλοφορούν πολλά ματσό άτομα! Είναι πανάκριβο το μαγαζί!
*με γράφει *= αδιαφορεί για μένα, _π.χ._ Του μίλησα και με έγραψε κανονικά!
*με τα όλα* = με χαρά, με σιγουριά, με μεγάλη προθυμία (συνώνυμες εκφράσεις: με τρέλα, με τα χίλια), _π.χ._* 1. *Με τα όλα θα έκανα αυτό που είπες, γιατί θα ήθελα να δω την φάτσα της! _π.χ._* 2. *Θέλω να πάμε στο πάρτι με τρέλα! _π.χ._* 3. *Τον γουστάρω με τα χίλια!
*μένω στην απ’ έξω *= δεν συμμετέχω, _π.χ._ Εγώ πάλι έμεινα απ’ έξω από την παρέα της αδερφής μου!
*μέσα είσαι! *= σωστά το κατάλαβες, _π.χ._ Καλά δεν το πιστεύω, είσαι μέσα στο νόημα!
*μεταλλάς *= αυτός που ακούει μουσική χέβι-μέταλ, _π.χ._ Ο Γιώργος είναι πολύ μεταλλάς! Έχει γεμίσει και το δωμάτιό του αφίσες με μεταλλάδες!
*μου τη βιδώνει *= νευριάζω, _π.χ._ Μου τη βιδώνει όταν κάποιος δεν με ακούει όταν του μιλάω!
*μου την είπε *= μου έκανε παρατήρηση, _π.χ._ Μου την είπε χοντρά που άργησα στο ραντεβού αλλά και εγώ του το ανταπόδωσα λέγοντας ότι αυτός έρχεται συνέχεια καθυστερημένος!
*μουγκαφόν *= αυτός που δεν μιλάει καθόλου, _π.χ._ Ένα κορίτσι στην παρέα μας είναι μουγκαφόν! Δεν της παίρνεις κουβέντα.
*μούφα *= ψεύτικο, _π.χ._ Αυτά που πουλάνε οι Κινέζοι είναι μούφα! Ψεύτικα!
*μπαλότσα *= άσχημη και χοντρή γυναίκα, _π.χ._ Αυτή η κοπέλα είναι μπαλότσα! Δεν βλέπεται! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
*μπιρόνι* = μπύρα, _π.χ._ «Φέρε μου ένα μπιρόνι», είπε ο Γιώργος στο σερβιτόρο της μπιραρίας.
*μπορόλας* = αυτός που όλα τα μπορεί, _π.χ._ Πήρε το χρυσό και μας το παίζει μπορόλας.


*νιώθεις;* = καταλαβαίνεις; _π.χ._ Δεν μπορώ να έρθω, έχω διαγώνισμα, με νιώθεις;
*νταουνιάζομαι* = καταθλίβομαι, _π.χ._ Άσε, χώρισαν οι γονείς μου και έχω νταουνιαστεί.
*νταουνιάσου!* = κάτσε κάτω, _π.χ._ Νταουνιάσου ρε εδώ, είναι γεμάτο το καφέ.
*ντέλο* = μοντέλο (αποκοπή συλλαβών), _π.χ._ Φοβερά αυτά τα ρούχα! Είσαι σαν ντέλο.
*ντρίμι* [dreamy] = θεϊκός, πάρα πολύ ωραίος, καταπληκτικός, _π.χ._ Πω πω, στον αγώνα ήσουν ντρίμι!


*ξα* = ξάδερφος (αποκοπή συλλαβών), _π.χ._ Έφτασε η θεία μου με τον μεγάλο μου ξα.
*ξιδάκιας* = κάποιος που πίνει πολύ, _π.χ._ Έλα ρε ξιδάκια, πάμε να φύγουμε, έχεις πιει τον άμπακα.


*οκέικ* = εντάξει (χιουμοριστική εκδοχή του OK) _π.χ._ Οκέικ, θα τα πούμε αργότερα.
*οριτζιναλιά* = αυθεντικότητα, _π.χ._ Πήγε και αγόρασε ένα ρολόι υποτίθεται μάρκας αλλά δεν ήταν οριτζιναλιά.
*ό,τι να 'ναι* = ασυνεννοησία, ανοργανωσιά, _π.χ._ Δεν είχε κάνει προετοιμασία και έλεγε ό,τι να 'ναι.
*ούζο* = ούφο, ζώο, χαζός, _π.χ._ Δεν απάντησε σε καμία ερώτηση. Εντελώς ούζο το παιδί!
*ούτε με σφαίρες* = αποκλείεται, _π.χ._ Ούτε με σφαίρες δεν έρχομαι εκεί πέρα.


*παθαίνω φρίκη* = τρελαίνομαι, _π.χ._ Μόλις τη βλέπω με τον άλλο, παθαίνω φρίκη.
*παναφύ* = πάμε να φύγουμε (αποκοπή συλλαβής), _π.χ._ Παναφύ, έχω βαρεθεί εδώ τόση ώρα.
*παράκμας* = παρακμιακός, _π.χ._ Πω πω, είναι παλιό μοντέλο μηχανής, είναι παράκμας.
*πετάω χαρταετό* = βαριέμαι, _π.χ._ Χτες πέταγα όλη τη μέρα χαρταετό! Δεν είχα να διαβάσω γιατί σήμερα θα πηγαίναμε εκδρομή.
*πήζουν τα γάλατα* = σοβαρεύουν τα πράγματα, _π.χ._ Αυτή τη βδομάδα γράφω τρία διαγωνίσματα. Πήζουν τα γάλατα από εδώ και πέρα.
*πουλάω μούρη* = κάνω επίδειξη / φιγούρα, _π.χ._ Επειδή έγινε πλούσιος, άρχισε να μας πουλάει μούρη.
*πρόκας / καρφί* = προδότης, _π.χ._ Τελικά ο Κώστας ήταν ο πρόκας που τα είπε όλα στον καθηγητή.
*προλεφτάριος* = αυτός που φαίνεται φτωχός αλλά δεν είναι, _π.χ._ Μη τον βλέπεις να ντύνεται έτσι, είναι προλεφτάριος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

*ρισπέκτ!* [Respect!] = σεβασμός, _π.χ._ Ε εσύ, μη χαζεύεις, respect στον καθηγητή. | Άκουσα τον καινούριο δίσκο της. Ρισπέκτ!
*ρούχλας* = τεμπέλης, μούχλας, _π.χ._ Φίλε, είσαι και πολύ ρούχλας.


*σάπινγκ* = τεμπελοσκύλιασμα, τίποτα το δημιουργικό (από τα «σαπίζω» και «ζάπινγκ»), _π.χ._ Γύρισα σπίτι και τώρα κάνω σάπινγκ.
*σάπιος* = κάποιος που δεν είναι εντάξει, _π.χ._ Είσαι πολυ σάπιος και γι' αυτό δεν σε κάνει παρέα κανείς.
*σαύρα* = μη εμφανίσιμη γυναίκα, _π.χ._ Πω πω, ρε συ, χάλια είναι αυτή, σαύρα!
*σινεμαδάκιας* = αυτός που του αρέσει το σινεμά, σινεφίλ, _π.χ._ Να πάμε να πάρουμε και τον Γιάννη, είναι γνωστός σινεμαδάκιας.
*σκάλωσα* = κόλλησα, δυσκολεύτηκα (συν. τρώω σκάλωμα), _π.χ._ Έχω φάει σκάλωμα με τον Γιώργο.
*σκάω μύτη* = φτάνω, εμφανίζομαι, _π.χ._ Και εκεί που μιλούσαν κρυφά για εμένα, σκάω μύτη και γίνεται χαμός.
*σπάστηκα* = νευρίασα, μου χάλασε το κέφι, _π.χ._ Μου μίλησε άσχημα ο πατέρας μου και σπάστηκα.
*στόκος* = ανόητος, όχι εύστροφος, _π.χ._ Ο Οδυσσέας είναι στόκος.
*συσιφόνι* = youtube (κατά λέξη μετάφραση των συνθετικών της αγγλικής λέξης με χιουμοριστική διάθεση), _π.χ._ Ανέβασα κάτι βίντεο στο συσιφόνι. Ρίξε μια ματιά.


*τα 'χεις παίξει* = έχεις κουραστεί, έχεις εξαντληθεί, _π.χ._ Τα 'χω παίξει από το πολύ διάβασμα.
*τα είδα όλα* = τρόμαξα, σοκαρίστηκα, _π.χ._ Έπεσα από το ποδήλατο και τα είδα όλα.
*τα παίρνω στο κρανίο* = νευριάζω, _π.χ._ Όταν η αδελφή μου ψάχνει το δωμάτιό μου, τα παίρνω στο κρανίο.
*τα σπάει* = είναι καταπληκτικό, _π.χ._ Είδα ένα αυτοκίνητο φοβερό! Τα σπάει!
*τα χώνω* = οργίζομαι και μιλάω έντονα, _π.χ._ Έσπασα το παράθυρο και η μάνα μου μου τα 'χωσε.
*τζάμι /τζιτζί* = τέλεια, πολύ ωραία, _π.χ._ Πήγα σε ένα κλαμπ πολύ τζάμι!
*τζαμάουα, τζαμιροκουάι* > τζάμι = πολύ ωραίο, _π.χ._ Τζαμάουα αυτή η μηχανή!
*τηγκανά* < την κάνω (συμφυρμός) = φεύγω, αποχωρώ, _π.χ._ Παιδιά, τηγκανά! Νύχτωσε.
*τηλεσβηστρόνι* = τηλεχειριστήριο, _π.χ._ Γυναίκα, πιάσε το τηλεσβηστρόνι να δούμε τι γίνεται στον κόσμο.
*τηλεφωνάκιας* = αυτός πού παίρνει συνεχώς τηλέφωνο, _π.χ._ Μαμά, ο Γιώργος είναι τηλεφωνάκιας. Μιλάει όλο το πρωί στο τηλέφωνο.
*την άκουσα* = δέχτηκα παρατήρηση σε αυστηρό τόνο, _π.χ._ Καλά… χτες την άκουσα για τα καλά από τη μάνα μου που δεν πήγα στη γιαγιά μου.
*την έχει ακούσει dolby digital* = έχει καβαλήσει το καλάμι, _π.χ._ Η Κατερίνα την έχει ακούσει dolby digital. Την είδα χτες το βράδυ σε ένα μπαράκι να το παίζει σταρ.
*την έχω στο περίμενε* = κρατώ σε αναμονή, _π.χ._ Την Μαρίνα την έχω στο περίμενε, δεν της έχω δώσει ακόμα απάντηση.
*την είδα *= παριστάνω ότι είμαι σπουδαίος, _π.χ._ Πώς την είδες τώρα; Επειδή πήρες ένα εικοσάρι, θα μας το παίξεις και έξυπνος;
*την ψάχνω* = αναζητώ κάτι, _π.χ._ Άσε, μην την ψάχνεις. Είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάσταση και λύση δεν υπάρχει.
*την κάνω* = φεύγω, _π.χ._ Παιδιά, την κάνω. Πρέπει να πάω σπίτι. Έχουμε γιορτή.
*τι με κοιτάς σαν πόκεμον;* = τι με κοιτάς σαν χαζό, _π.χ._ Τι με κοιτάς σαν πόκεμον; Δεν κατάλαβες τι σου λέω;
*τι παίζει σήμερα;* = τι θα κάνουμε, τι θα συμβεί σήμερα; _π.χ._ Τι παίζει σήμερα, καφεδάκι ή ποτό;
*το 'χει κάψει, είναι καμένος* = έχει κολλήσει με κάτι, _π.χ._ Ο αδελφός μου έχει κολλήσει με το playstation και το έχει κάψει. Δεν επικοινωνεί με το περιβάλλον.
*το άτομο είναι τσίου* = τα έχει χάσει (συν. είναι γκάου), _π.χ._ Το άτομο είναι τσίου, δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται.
*το έχω!* = μπορώ, είναι μέσα στις δυνατότητες μου, _π.χ._ «Το έχω!» φώναξε η Μαρία, μόλις είδε τα θέματα στο διαγώνισμα. Απ’ όσο κατάλαβα έχει γράψει 20.
*το πήρα το fax* = πήρα το μήνυμα, κατάλαβα, _π.χ._ Το πήρα το φαξ, μάνα! Δεν ξαναπάω εκεί.
*του θανατά* = δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα, είναι πολύ άρρωστος, _π.χ._ Ο παππούς μου είναι του θανατά! Δεν μπορεί να κουνηθεί.
*τραβάω λούκι* = αντιμετωπίζω μεγάλο πρόβλημα, _π.χ._ Παιδιά, αφήστε! Τραβάω μεγάλο λούκι με τον πατέρα μου. Με έδιωξε από το σπίτι.
*τρώω πακέτο* = μου ήρθε έκπληξη, _π.χ._ Έφαγα πακέτο χτες, μόλις είδα ότι οι γονείς μου επέστρεψαν γρηγορότερα από το ταξίδι.
*τσάγεια* = άντε μπάι, άντε γεια, _π.χ._ Τσάγια, παιδιά, θα τα πούμε αύριο στο σχολείο.
*τσιγαριά* = κάπνα, τσιγαρίλα, _π.χ._ Στο μαγαζί πέφτει πολύ τσιγαριά. Όλοι οι γέροι κρατούν από ένα τσιγάρο στο χέρι.
*τσοι* = μπάτσοι (αποκοπή συλλαβής) = αστυνομικοί, _π.χ._ Πάμε να φύγουμε, έρχονται οι τσοι ! Θα μας βάλουν μέσα.
*τσοπεράς* = αυτός που οδηγάει μηχανή, _π.χ._ Ο πατέρας μου είναι τσοπεράς. Κάθε μέρα είναι πάνω στη μηχανή του. Αχώριστοι!
*τυρί* = αμόρφωτος, _π.χ._ Ο Κώστας είναι τυρί. Ούτε 20 x 20 δεν ξέρει πόσο κάνει.


*Φ.Ε.Τ.Α.* = άσχημη γυναίκα (αρκτικόλεξο: Φανατική Εκπρόσωπος Της Ασχήμιας), _π.χ._ Φίλε, αυτή η κοπέλα είναι τελείως Φ.Ε.Τ.Α. Δεν βλέπεται!
*φιδέμπορας* = ψεύτης ή πονηρός άνθρωπος, _π.χ._ Η Μαρίνα είναι φιδέμπορας! Χτες στο τσακ να τσακωθούμε με την Φωτεινή εξαιτίας της.
*φιλάκιας* = αυτός που δίνει πολλά φιλιά, _π.χ._ —Γεια σου, ρε φιλάκια! —Γιατί τον λες έτσι; —Γιατί χτες με την Μαρία στο κλαμπ μας έσπασαν τα νεύρα με τα φιλιά όλη την ώρα.
*φλόκος* = μη εμφανίσιμος άνδρας, _π.χ._ Ο Μάριος είναι φλόκος! Χτες φορούσε κάτι ρούχα εκτός μόδας.
*φλόμπα* = μη εμφανίσιμη γυναίκα, _π.χ._ Η Όλγα είναι φλόμπα! Έπρεπε να δεις χτες τι φορούσε. Έλεος!
*φοβερό!* = (έκφραση θαυμασμού) τέλειο! _π.χ._ Φοβερό το αμάξι σου. Δεν έχω ξαναδεί παρόμοιο!
*φόλα* = άσχημη γυναίκα, _π.χ._ Είδες την κοπέλα του Γιάννη; Πολύ φόλα, αδερφάκι μου. Απορώ τι της βρήκε.
*φορτώνω* = νευριάζω, _π.χ._ Άσε με ήσυχο, μη φορτώσω και σπάσω τίποτα.
*φρικάρω* = σοκάρομαι, εκπλήσσομαι και εκνευρίζομαι, χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου, _π.χ._ Μόλις την είδα φρίκαρα! Πώς κουρεύτηκε έτσι; Τρόμαξα.
*φρικιό / φρίκουλας* = είναι χάλια, _π.χ._ Καλά, αυτός ο Μιχάλης είναι μεγάλο φρικιό. Είναι σαν ζόμπι! Κακάσχημος.
*φταλέ *= λεφτά (αναστροφή συλλαβών), _π.χ._ Πατέρα, φέρε κανένα φταλέ γιατί ξέμεινα!
*φυτό* = πολύ καλός μαθητής, μελετηρός (υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός), _π.χ._ Ο Νικόλας είναι μεγάλο φυτό! Στην Φυσική έγραψε 20!
*φυτούκλας /σπασίκλας* = πολύ έξυπνος, καλός μαθητής (υποτιμητικός χαρακτηρισμός), _π.χ._ - Φυτούκλα! – Καλά, ρε φίλε, μη μου τη λες έτσι. Ένα 20 έγραψα στα Μαθηματικά.


*Χελόου;* [Hello?] = τι κάνεις εκεί; (λέξη για να τραβήξουμε την προσοχή κάποιου που φαίνεται αφηρημένος και δεν μας δίνει σημασία), _π.χ._ Χελόου; Είσαι εδώ, Τάκη;
*χλιδάτος* = πλούσιος, πολυτελής, _π.χ._ Ο Μήτσος είναι πολύ χλιδάτος! Δεν είδες τι αμάξι πήραν οι γονείς του;
*χλίδα *< χλιδή = υπερπολυτελής ζωή, _π.χ._ Θέλω μια ζωή μέσα στη χλίδα. Δεν μπορώ να ζω στο παλιοκάλυβο.
*χλομό το κόβω* = είναι δύσκολο να γίνει, _π.χ._ Χλομό το κόβω! Δεν θα με αφήσουν να έρθω!
*χουπουά *= για παράδειγμα, _π.χ._ —Γιά πες ένα χουπουά! —Δεν ξέρω.
*χτυπάω μπιέλα* = βαριέμαι, _π.χ._ Παιδιά, χτυπάω μπιέλα. Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια.


*ψάρι* = εύπιστος, αγαθός, ανόητος άνθρωπος, _π.χ._ Η Γιάννα είναι μεγάλο ψάρι, γιατί μόλις της είπα χτες ότι είδα τον Σάκη, το πίστεψε κι άρχισε να ουρλιάζει.
*ψιλοξενέρωτος* = βαρετός, _π.χ._ Η Γιώτα είναι ψιλοξενέρωτη! Της είπα χτες να πάμε σε ένα μπαράκι και είπε ότι είχε δουλειά.
*ψιλοπανικάουα* = πανικοβλήθηκα, _π.χ._ Χτες μόλις είδα τον πατέρα μου έπαθα ψιλοπανικάουα. Έλεγα ότι θα ερχόταν στο δωμάτιο μου.
*ψυ*: ψυχίατρος (αποκοπή συλλαβών), _π.χ._ Θέλεις ψυ παιδί μου εσύ! Δεν είσαι καλά!


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

*Αρκτικόλεξα από την Αγγλική γλώσσα*
(χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίως στη γραπτή επικοινωνία με ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, κινητά και διαδίκτυο)

*BF / GF* [Boy-friend, Girl-friend] = το αγόρι μου / το κορίτσι μου, _π.χ._ Ο BF που θέλω είναι ο Νικόλας.
*BFF* [Best Friends Forever] = ο κολλητός /-ή μου, _π.χ._ Εγώ και η Ελένη είμαστε B.F.F.
*BRB* [be right back] = επιστρέφω αμέσως (όταν αφήνεις τη σελίδα ή βγαίνεις από το διαδίκτυο μέχρι να φύγει ο γονιός), _π.χ._ Πάω να πιω λίγο νερό. B.R.B.
*F2F* [Face to face] = πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, _π.χ._ Εμείς πρέπει να τα πούμε F2F! Πού θες να βρεθούμε;
*ΛΟΛ* (l.o.l.: αρκτικόλεξο από την αγγλική φράση laughing out loud) = γελάω δυνατά, _π.χ._ Καλά, φοβερό ανέκδοτο! ΛΟΛ!!!
*Ο-μι-τζι* [αρκτικόλεξο από τα αγγλικά, O.M.G. = oh, my god] = θεέ μου (έκφραση έκπληξης, θαυμασμού), _π.χ._ Καλά! Πώς εμφανίστηκε έτσι! Ο-μι-τζι!
*POS* [Parent over shoulder] = γονιός πάνω απ' τον ώμο μου, δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω τώρα... (“σύρμα”, στην ιντερνετική γλώσσα), _π.χ._ POS! Τα λέμε αργότερα.
*RTMS *[“Rota ti mana sou”] = “Ρώτα τη μάνα σου!” (αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε γραπτή επικοινωνία), _π.χ._ RTMS αν σ' αφήνει να πάμε σινεμά.
*TY* [Thank You] = Ευχαριστώ, _π.χ._ ΤΥ για το δώρο.


----------

